

Unity for Iphone optimisations cheat sheet - popstatic
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/139959/optimisations.rtf

======
bdittmer
I really wish the submitter would have just linked to the blog post here:
[http://shohagsust.wordpress.com/2008/12/13/unity-iphone-
game...](http://shohagsust.wordpress.com/2008/12/13/unity-iphone-game-
development-tricks/).

I'm building an iPhone app with Unity3d right now and it's actually been a
real pleasure. It makes building real 3D games dead simple.

